# My pup Knightley from 8 to 14 weeks (pic heavy)



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

So I got Knightley when he was 8 weeks old after looking around this part of Australia for a while for the right sort of pup to train as an Assistance dog (service dog for you North American type people). He's 14 weeks old now, and he's been a lot of work so far of course, but so far so good.... I've definitely made a good choice. 

This is my first golden, and I'm just amazed at how fast he's growing. I'm surprised how many people don't know what breed he is, he was very fluffy when he was 8-10 weeks so maybe that confused them... but even now a lot of people take him as a lab, or anything but a golden!

Anyway, he gets a lot of fun training in short sessions each day. We are following Sue Ailsby's clicker Training Levels program and I am very happy with our progress. If anyone is interested I blog about it here: Assistance Dog Downunder, along with more photos and general doggy stuff.

Here's the promised photos to ooh and ahh over.








Bringing him home from the breeders 8 weeks









His third day with us









So cute and fluffy back then, 9 weeks









Growing fast already, 10 weeks









Learning 'On your mat!', 12 weeks









"I don't want to move mummy, I'm sooo tired now...." 13 weeks









'There's a broom back there somewhere next to the fridge, it might attack us, better bark at it like a complete idiot!!' 14 weeks









Starting to look grown up! (or at least, compared to that fluffy bundle!) 14 weeks









My lovely Knightley boy, 14 weeks.

It really is amazing how fast he is growing up. I think I can see the beginnings of a 'racing stripe' along his back.... and he definitely isn't as fluffy as he used to be. 4-5 months is considered normal for the very start of an adult coat, right? 

Hope you enjoyed my boy, I sure do.  He is no where near the level of training where he able to help me out yet, but it's interesting - he seems to have helped my health already by just being around. This is despite completely exhausting me with his mischief every day!! It is definitely true what they say about pets and your health IMO!


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cute little fluffball! 

Yeah I think that's when the adult fur starts. My guy is pretty much fluffless now and is getting his back waves. I can't wait for his butt fluff to come in hehe.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh he is soooooo cute! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is definitely a looker!! So cute. He looks like he will be a great assistant.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Lyssa,

He is so cute.  I took a peek at your blog. What caught my eye is the "watch me" as a default position. I don't know how it will work for you and Knightly as he will be a service dog but I love having the focus as a default. I do think that using the clicker and/or a marker word without lots of corrections really makes the dog more willing to make choices on their own and over time they get much better at making the right choices. I also think it makes the dog more confident.

I really enjoyed reading. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Knightly is such a cutie pie, make the most of his puppyhood, they grow up so very quickly. I hope that he is able to help you as an assistance dog as he gets older and his training progresses.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

GAHH soooooooooooooooo cute!!! and yep....here comes the lanky, goofy looking stage when certain body parts grow faster than others, and they're just out of proportion and clumsy. 

I love his color, I think I was meant to have a cream colored Golden, I melt everytime I see one. (But I LOVE you Trooper and your gorgeous deep red coat<--I felt guilty so I had to say that)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is one fluffy boy. I hope his training work out well for you. Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sooo cute  great pictures.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

AnimalLuver, I love Knightley's cream colour, although his ears show some promise of getting several shades darker... I like the dashing look of the red goldens, but you don't really get them here in Australia. Australia pretty much has the more English type.

solinvictus, I'd like to teach him that 'watch' is something he should do a lot of when he isn't walking in harness by my side. Then his attention should be on the world, not looking up at me - unlike with a formal heel. It's when we stop, and I might ask him to do something for me... I'd like stopping etc to be a secondary cue for eye contact. So first I need to get eye contact on cue, which is coming on nicely, he seems to have a talent for it (when he is prepared to be normal sane puppy, not zoomie crazy way over threshold must eat every stick and leaf in existence puppy), then eventually way in the future put together behaviour chains where where I am not moving I require lots of watch, and when moving lots of environmental concentration. 

He's doing great for such a young baby, but you never know. No way near every dog makes it through fear periods, temperament changes and the training required.....

Thought I might add the photo of him at 7 weeks when I temperament tested the 8 males of his litter of 11 (took ages!!!). He absolutely rocked the tests. It is amazing what difference there is between puppies at that age. I learnt a lot from the two litters I tested.










Glad everyone thinks he's cute, I'm totally smitten with him. This is the first puppy I've owned as an adult, and it has made me realise how much of the day to day work my parents did for my previous dog when he was a puppy!! Mostly, I got to just train him. This time around all the fun bits and boring bits are up to me, sigh!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

For the default "watch me or focus" I was told not to name it. To make it the dogs default behavior (automatic) to have the dog sit in front of you (in the center of your body) (you standing) food behind your back. When the dog looks at you to mark it with the click or yes and then bring the food around for the reward. After much repetition then ask for longer and longer eye contact before the marker click or word then reward. Once you have it in the front, then do the same for heel position. While practicing if the dog looks away give the release word and start over.

Once I had it in both positions I then did it with me sitting, first front then heel position. 

If you put a lot of repetition on this behavior it will become automatic for the dog.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think there's anything wrong with having it on cue as well as training it to be automatic. My issue is I *don't* want it as automatic for him as we walk along together. So as soon as I stop I would pair the stop with 'watch' then c/t, and continue to c/t for eye contact whilst it was suitable, pulling him back with a watch cue if needed. Eventually just stopping walking would be enough after many times pairing it with the watch cue as it would have become a secondary cue. Knightley needs to help me up stairs, up rises in the ground, and basic guiding tasks occasionally.... so when we are walking, his attention needs to be around him. When we are stopped, I am more likely to need his direct help, picking up something, taking something to someone (eg a credit card if I am in my wheelchair)... things like that, which is why I only really want eye contact upon stopping. 

I wouldn't mind a formal heel where the eye contact is automatic as well, but it is not my priority.... There is soooo much to learn - both for me and him.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Heel position is just on your left side. It isn't actually heeling.  But as I said I haven't worked with a dog needed to be a service dog so you would certainly have a better understanding of what you need.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, you're right... training service/assistance prospects is different for this stuff. We tend to concentrate on LLW (loose leash walking) rather than an obedience type heel, and on both sides, not just the left. There will always be places, eg in shops, where there may be a tight squeeze, and your dog has to be comfortable walking on both sides on cue. I am spending huge amounts of time trying to teach LLW to Knightley because if I don't get it more or less ok soon, he'll be able to pull me over before long!! He's good in the backyard.... but as soon as we get to the real outside.............


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! What a cute pup!


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

How is knightly doin!? Just saw these pics and love the cream white color!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

